# resume from suspend-to-ram, display is blank [SORTED]

## punter

hey guys,

i have a sony vaio fj1s/w laptop.

i'm running a gentoo-suspend2 kernel machine with hibernate scripts and vbetools...

i've got suspend-to-disk (hibernate) working.

suspend-to-ram (hibernate-ram) works for console mode with acpi_sleep=s3_mode

but it doesn't work for X

(acpi_sleep=s3_bios or acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode are utterly hopeless.)

in the case of X, the LCD lamp is on, but the screen doesn't come up.

everything else, hard-disk, cpu etc is on. can reboot with ctrl+alt+del for example.

if i suspend from X, i can't resume to either console nor X.

if i suspend from console, i can resume to console, but when i run 'startx' i get the same blank screen that wouldn't even switch back to the console mode!!

any ideas?

or am i totally trapped by what's known to be one of biggest linux kernel's short-comings.....

thanks,

shaneLast edited by punter on Tue Feb 21, 2006 12:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eddy89

I think you should play whit your video driver module (e.g. "rmmod nvidia") but it's just for console befor starting X, when x is started i've no issues

I've no way to use suspend to disk when X is started, using nvidia-kernel.

----------

## punter

oh sorry, i should have mentioned...

my video card is not nvidia.

it's Intel GMA 900, and my chipset is 915GM....

not the most widely supported ones i must admit...

i use kernel's i810 agp support (built-in)

and x11-drm's i915 module for grapics card opengl support.

thanks for the advice though, i'll try reloading my drivers, might give me a clue  :Smile: 

----------

## Johan_V

Have you tried vbetool?

----------

## punter

hey Johan_V,

dude i have everything:

* vbetool enabled

* vbe bios post routine on

* restore from vbestate (saved from single-user console mode)

but i got it solved..... you know what did the trick?

"switch to text mode" option !!

with this option on, i can actually resume to X mode... !!

i think they should rename the option to "get your X working" option.

cheers guys.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *punter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> but i got it solved..... you know what did the trick?
> 
> "switch to text mode" option !!
> ...

 

What do you mean by "switch to text mode" option?

----------

## punter

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What do you mean by "switch to text mode" option?

 

there was an option under "X hacks" section, named "switch to text mode" that I enabled in my ram.conf file.

I said _was_ because recently ram.conf and hibernate.conf files have changed and a new configuration file (called common.conf) has been introduced.

but I haven't updated my conf's to the recent ones.... (i.e. etc-update is still complaining about those two files being out-of-date).

----------

## mikegpitt

 *punter wrote:*   

>  *mikegpitt wrote:*   
> 
> What do you mean by "switch to text mode" option? 
> 
> there was an option under "X hacks" section, named "switch to text mode" that I enabled in my ram.conf file.
> ...

 I was hoping this may have been the magic bullet keeping my configuration from working, but apparently I had that option enabled already.

----------

